# considering a lever machine all advice appreciated



## jimwalsh (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all

I am in the early stages of choosing a new machine to upgrade from a gaggia classic.

obviously a road well trodden by forum members.

my eye has been caught by the look of the lever machines.

I have a budget for the machine of up to £1000 (grinder will be dealt with separately)

I have seen the La Pavoni professional and the Elektra Micro Casa.

All thoughts suggestions or warnings appreciated. thanks


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi Jim,

I had the same sort of budget myself, with that and patience you might just about be able to pick up a used commercial group set machine, something like a Strega, Veloce or (stretching it) an L1. If you haven't the patience to wait and look for an unspecified period I talked last week to Bella Barrista and, although not listed on their site, they have a couple of ex-demo Veloces available which I would guess are £1300 or so.

If the lever bug bites you are very likely to want something better than a Pavoni or Elektra eventually (especially if you hang around here) so, personally I'd regard one of those as a trial machine and aim to pick a used one much cheaper than your budget, aiming to then sell it on later.

Good luck,

Rob.


----------



## jimwalsh (Sep 3, 2017)

gwing said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I had the same sort of budget myself, with that and patience you might just about be able to pick up a used commercial group set machine, something like a Strega, Veloce or (stretching it) an L1. If you haven't the patience to wait and look for an unspecified period I talked last week to Bella Barrista and, although not listed on their site, they have a couple of ex-demo Veloces available which I would guess are £1300 or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

ah yes the for just xxx pounds more you could buy this... a slippery slope I remember from other enthusiasms of the past.

do you have a link for the Veloce machine just for my curiosity?

cheers

J


----------



## gwing (Jul 17, 2017)

Yes a slippery slope. But your budget is awkward, I'd personally look to spend either a reasonable bit more or substantially less, which would still buy a used Pavoni. Actually, pretty much spot on your budget, you might well find a used Strega.

Here is a link to the current Quickmill machine which is almost identical to the Veloces imported here by Bella Barrista. The linked model does however have a PID which after testing was dropped as unnecessary from the the UK Veloces. Have a search here for 'Veloce' to read up on their history if interested.

http://www.quickmill.it/eng/domestic-coffee-machines-traditional-professional-quick-mill-model-rapida-0987.aspx


----------



## jimwalsh (Sep 3, 2017)

thanks for that.

argh will search behind the sofa for pennies.


----------

